# Polyethylene



## dean (24 Jan 2013)

Hi people I wonder if any one who is chemically minded can tell me if polyethylene is safe to use, as I have some of this and would like to use it
STOPP Anti-slip underlay - IKEA


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

When you say safe to use.. You mean you want to put out inside your tank? I have this underneath my tank if that's what you mean? 

Cheers! Jack


----------



## dean (25 Jan 2013)

Yes inside it as I've bought some of those soap trays and thought I put this over the big holes to stop kat litter just falling out


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> Yes inside it as I've bought some of those soap trays and thought I put this over the big holes to stop kat litter just falling out


Oh ok fair enough. It also stops the Rocks from sinking and touching the glass  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (25 Jan 2013)

Do you think it's safe to use inside the tank then


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> Do you think it's safe to use inside the tank then


I'm not really sure Mate, I wouldn't think it would matter? But I maybe wrong. I would do it but that's me. I don't think it would erode or anything so not sure? Nice idea though

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2013)

Well I used it and nothing's died


----------

